# NEW MODEL ANNOUNCEMENT ISLAMORADA 18 SS "Super Shallow"



## skinnywater3

Sounds amazing! Looking forward to seeing this boat


----------



## Taterides

This will be cool to see. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## capt_gordon

Does that really say $48,000 for a side console flats skifff?


----------



## iMacattack

Pocket change right? I thought the same thing. WTF 48K? Then I went and priced other premium brand skiffs, guess what. They are all in that price range.


----------



## capt_gordon

I must not be a premium brand person because I can't see it. I thought it was a misprint at first.


----------



## copperhead

What I can't see is quoting draft numbers down to a tenth of an inch (3.9). With 2 people I'd think you'd have to know what they ate the night before and......


----------



## capt_gordon

3.9 inch draft is just so they can say they draft less than the Copperhead. Mel I think you have totally changed the market with our little boat.


----------



## oysterbreath

> What I can't see is quoting draft numbers down to a tenth of an inch (3.9).   With 2 people I'd think you'd have to know what they ate the night before and......



Hmmmm, I see that same trick at the gas station done in reverse.

Gas is now $2.999....just say $3!
3.9 inches.....just say 4 inches!
Heck, the day you took those numbers you should have kicked your shoes off into the water. the extra weight savings could have justified 3.89"
That would have really offset the price premium! :
lol

Bust seriously, good luck with the skiff. You guys make some truely amazing skiffs. They are just out of my price range. For that price I would buy an ECC Vantage and have enough left over for an Ankona SUV. I don't mind a slightly lower level of fit-n-finish! 
-Lower middle class slob out! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

Just wanted to say thanks for posting here on microskiff.com and giving us a chance to preview the boat [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Flyline

looking forward to see some more.... 

My Gheenoe NMZ special floats 4 inches with 2 people and only cost me $1850 bare hull before the mods .


----------



## rkmurphy

Why does everyone bash expensive boats? When you see a Ferrari driving down the road, do you think "well...my Mustang can ALMOST do what that does and it's WAY cheaper!" or do you think "wow! Look at that car!" It's a PREMIUM skiff with a PREMIUM price. The thing was built by NASA engineers...

Fit and finish isn't the only thing this boat accomplishes, I'm sure. NMZ's and pretty much any other boat that floats in 4 inches likely won't handle what this thing can, especially as comfortably.

From a guide's perspective, their job is to put their clients on fish while providing the utmost comfort in all types of conditions. That's why many have Hells Bays, ECCs, and other premium boats.

I appreciate this guy coming to our site (which is full of GREAT people) and advertising his amazing product. I can only hope to own something so pristine some day and would if I could right now. Thanks man! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## cutrunner

well said.. but for the money im partial on a 17 carbon kevlar hpx.. they handle chop so good and have zero hullslap


----------



## lemaymiami

"fron the guide's perspective".... I thought that way in the years before I went full time. After more that 14 years full time your perspective changes a bit. Nowadays I just want to get through any day without breaking something.....


----------



## Canoeman

> "fron the guide's perspective".... I thought that way in the years before I went full time.  After more that 14 years full time your perspective changes a bit.  Nowadays I just want to get through any day without breaking something.....


Amen brother. This includes boat, tackle, and myself.


----------



## George_Sawley

Just to set the record straight we are not out to beat anyone's draft numbers. We use computers to calculate these numbers along with having a precise laminate schedule, resin ratios a list of all components with 10 gallons of fuel for a full weight study.  Then we add two 190 passengers in the fishing position standing on the poling platform and casting platform. So far the computer has been very accurate. We did however have to decide on the dead rise and went with the 2 degrees so we could offer a tunnel down the road.


----------



## George_Sawley

We can still keep the liner and center console with the SS model.


----------



## nate.

What does the customer get for 48k? Boat, motor, trailer, side console, and what else?


----------



## Taterides

The buyer gets a sweet ass boat. Have you seen one of his boats in person? The fit and finish is one of the best I have ever seen. 
Shop around for a comparable boat and the dollars add up. If they don't this isn't the boat for you.


----------



## George_Sawley

Should be on the water soon.


----------



## nate.

Looks similar to the Bohemian 17 on the bottom except the step is further forward and isn't as radical. 

Good luck with her.


----------



## George_Sawley

There is no step on this bottom, that is a forward chine which we have a patent on.


----------



## George_Sawley

Remember this is a running plug, this part will hit the water for testing before it becomes a plug for the mold.


----------



## nate.

Ok. It's really hard to see exactly what's going on with the bright lights on the light plug.


----------



## George_Sawley

Sorry about the low light, maybe this shot from today is a little better.


----------



## George_Sawley

Bow


----------



## George_Sawley

Stern


----------



## oysterbreath

Frack! That's a nice hull! Not a single drop will get past those rails!


----------



## skinnywater3

bow thruster? seriously?


----------



## George_Sawley

It's only for docking....


----------



## nate.

Ah yeah. Please tell me that's a joke.


----------



## George_Sawley

Yes,had you going.....


----------



## nate.

That would be retarded.

Is tbis skiff going to be completely bagged and infused? Explain the build process y'all are using.


----------



## rkmurphy

Why don't you guys stop being so hard on boat manufacturers other than East Cape? You've officially become worse than the Gheenoe guys...at least they have common decency and don't hi-jack people's threads.

We get it...you like your boats...

The sled is looking good, gsaw. You guys make some amazing stuff!


----------



## nate.

How was I hard on him? All I asked was if the skiff will be bagged and infused. If that's being "hard" on someone than that's just too bad.


----------



## George_Sawley

We wet-preg, pre-preg, and infuse as needed.
You have seen this? http://microskiff.com/reviews/boats/chittum-skiffs-Islamorada-18.html


----------



## George_Sawley

We wet-preg, pre-preg, and infuse as needed and bag all laminates.
You have seen this? http://microskiff.com/reviews/boats/chittum-skiffs-Islamorada-18.html


----------



## nate.

Good read. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## George_Sawley

Prototype


----------



## George_Sawley

Rigging


----------



## nate.

Lol. That's actually EXACTLY how I'm having my new boat rigged.


----------



## Guest

An 18" skiff with side consoule "OR" tiller for $48,000 I hope that was a miss print.


----------



## Taterides

18 Maverick and Hells Bay are all in the same money. Lightweight and Tech build is not cheap.


----------



## nate.

They are definatly not cheap. You don't need to spend 48k to get a high tech flats skiff.....


----------



## Lappy_16

^^ I agree, boat is looking good though, I like how you guys run it before making the mold.


----------



## George_Sawley

It would be crazy not to run a hull before building a mold. This hull ran well but needs a little more fine tuning before we start a mold. 


http://www.tribenwater.com/forums/chittum-skiffs/2543-model-announcement-islamorada-18-ss-super-shallow-2.html

I could not get the photo up on this site so added a link to Triben, hope you don't mind Jan.


----------



## George_Sawley

The prototype work has been completed, we will now move to build the mold...


----------



## oysterbreath

Man, I have to tell ya', I might have been turned off by the price but GOOD-GOD that's a fine looking skiff! You are on your way to building some top notch shiggidy right there!



> We wet-preg, pre-preg, and infuse as needed and bag all laminates.
> You have seen this? http://microskiff.com/reviews/boats/chittum-skiffs-Islamorada-18.html


PRE-PREG!!!!! So, how do you like it? Is it really that much better than typical lay up? Does it build a lighter and stronger lay-up? I've been hearing a lot of apparent contradictions in infusion methods as of late but nothing but good things about prepreg. Are there economical advantages to pre-preg?


----------



## George_Sawley

Pre-preg is a great laminate when you want exact resin ratios on larger parts where weigh is a major concern.


----------



## swampfox

gsaw great expert info. Thanks for sharing. In a former life I was a aspiring open wheel racer and had some experience with laminates. Spent alot of time racing these 160mph + $20k 6spd 250 shifter karts. We made everything possible out of carbon to save precious wieght. We lways did wet layups due to budget. My question is how do all the different materials bond-as in the prepeg-wetpreg-infision? It seems they would kick at different shcedules. I thought prepeg needed heat-ie oven to kick. Sorry if this is too technical for some of you guys. But I love this stuff!!

Heres a link for you guys that are wondering about the feasabilty of 160mph"go-kart"


http://250superkart.com

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5aE1oTK9p8&p=EE249A2EEFFCF7E9&playnext=1&index=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-hhPJfwzNg                                              http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x8TlByxnEQ

First vid Isle of Man-oldie but goodie great camerashot-nose was removed to place camera up front
Second vid kart vs Lamborgini
Third French dude
enjoy now back to boats


----------



## swampfox

http://www.tribenwater.com/forums/chittum-skiffs/2212-chittum-18-construction.html

Just read the link looking at all the great info. But the one thing that seemed to amaze me the most was what a A$$ Kevin was to George. I mean just damnn! Kevin what the hell man. There was alot of things you did that was just low down and dirty. Threating the lively hood of all the employees. It was a all out unprovoked attack against Chittum Boatworks. Even throwing some poor guy under the bus on a open forum that worked for them. Kevin say it wasn't you man. I have watched ya'll from the get go. And had alot of respect for all the guys at ECC. But WTF was this all about. Is this the real Kevin? Let the market decide if this is the real deal. Keep doing what you do. Leave all the threats and chit talking for the WWE. It really doesn't make ECC look good if you have to trash someone else's boat that is in development in order to promote yours. It is after all Hal Chittum a original founder of the greatest most revolutionary skiff company ever. Period. Have some respect.


----------



## Bissell

> bow thruster? seriously?


of course, half the idiots on the water couldnt dock a kayak, let alone an 18 ft skiff 
and for that money it better come with EVERYTHING lol including the bow thruster


----------



## George_Sawley

Swamp fox, Sorry to be vague on our lay ups but it takes us a great deal of time and money to come up with what we use. There is no winging it, we consult with engineers, we read all the specs but do all our own test panels before we build parts. We are trying to build a better boat for the end user and not teach the other builders out there in the world, not that it does not come out sooner or later. There are many levels of pre-preg, our molds are built for high heat post curing, but there is also low temp pre-preg.
The bow thruster was a little shop humor, we don't take thing a serious as most people would think. But if you would like one we would make it happen, that what we do.


----------



## skinnywater3

Saw your article in The Florida Times-Union online. http://jacksonville.com/sports/outd...utdoorsNews+(Jacksonville.com:+Outdoors+News) Great read. Anymore info about the 18SS


----------



## ifsteve

$63K with a 60hp motor. Does it drive itself? 

Serioulsy it sounds like a nice skiff but....


----------



## flydipper

I own an Islamorada 18- no it does not drive itself and no it does not come with a full service stewardess- yes it is expensive but worth every penny to me. Every time I run through Biscayne Bay in a 25 kt wind and it is 50 deg out I want to give Hal a big wet kiss. This boat is dry and smooth riding. It does 40 plus mph with a 60hp and gets 10 mpg.


----------



## skinnywater3

There are lots of boats that are dry and fast, and a few that are both. But what interests me most about the chittum skiff is the pressure wave canceling hull design. Whats your opinion on that Capt Bob. Is it all its cracked up to be?


----------



## flydipper

I am just a fishing guide not a nautical engineer and can only give you my observations. The answer is yes the pressure wave is not there. When you look most boats staked out into a light wind you can see ripples bouncing off the bow. These ripples are most noticeable on a john boat due to the flat bow but are there on every boat. The Chittum Skiff directs these waves back not forward or to the sides.


----------



## skinnywater3

Thanks for the reply. I think that is one of the coolest aspects of the Islamorada. Gotta be one of the biggest innovations in flats skiffs for quite some time. Next question can you refer me to any good Nigerian pharmaceutical dealers? haha


----------



## flydipper

Good one. If you ever want a demo ride you can meet me after work on Key Biscayne. Please call before hand to make sure I will be there that day


----------



## Barbs_deep

> Thanks for the reply. I think that is one of the coolest aspects of the Islamorada. Gotta be one of the biggest innovations in flats skiffs for quite some time. Next question can you refer me to any good Nigerian pharmaceutical dealers? haha


agreed. This could almost be considered "priceless" to some people. 

I don't get why people are whining about the price. Ya its expensive, but you get what you pay for. I used to say things about hells bay boats before I rode in one, well I have to say.. they are worth every penny. People don't take certain things into account. Sure there are some boats that do one certain thing better, but I can assure you there is no boat that does EVERYTHING good besides a very elite few boats.


----------



## George_Sawley

These are clips of the original boat, put them on youtube recently but thought you guys might enjoy them, just amateur stuff though. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHmXpiLR6Ak&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqqBZvGjNwY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Lappy_16

Are you guys gonna be at the miami boat show?


----------



## George_Sawley

Yes, not sure of the exact spot, but it will be out side, we have a skiff with a etec 150 on it, if we don't kill our selfs on sea trials tomorrow.


----------



## Lappy_16

> we have a skiff with a etec 150 on it, if we don't kill our selfs on sea trials tomorrow.


Damn, lol, we'll find you, can't wait to see one of these up close


----------

